
Ask HN: What should be my salary? - iyogeshjoshi
I&#x27;m a full stack developer, working with Node, React, D3, Html5, css3, Php, JavaScript, Socket.IO and other full stack technologies. I&#x27;ve around 3 years of experience. I&#x27;m currently staying in India. I was wondering what should be an ideal salary for any developer like me.
======
sathis
10 to 12 lakhs should be minimum i guess

